
Second Bitcoin lawsuit filed in California - llambda
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/10/3233711/second-bitcoin-lawsuit-is-filed-in-california
======
paulhauggis
I'm not surprised. I will not be investing any money in Bitcoin any time soon.

------
ianstallings
Working with Bitcoin reminds me of online poker - potentially lucrative but
too many pitfalls right now. Not enough regulation and oversight leads to
cheats and frauds.

